# Banshee filter



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

So I got the vforce reeds and stage 4 dual trinity exhaust, i read a lot you need jets and filters. I bought this used so I'm not sure if it has the jets. The airbox is stock would the proflow or any k&n pod filters help? Just gimmg your must need mods for banshees without getting into the engine thanks.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes ur gonna need a jet kit, you don't have to have a k&n but if you do get one make sure its installed before you jet it... IF ITS A NEWER BIKE GET THE OIL INJECTION BLOCKOFF KIT AND MIX YOUR OWN OIL AND GAS!!! I would say other than that maybe a boost bottle and a good clutch I'm a semi - rookie at 4x4 4 strokes but I know my old 2 stroke race bikes well 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Has the crank been trued and welded? If so put an adjustable timing plate on set it about +4 degrees. You can slot the holes on the stock timing plate but you wont know how much your adjusting it. IMO a boost bottle is a waste of money, I would invest in a Magura hydraulic clutch lever. Reed spacers will cause it to have a throttle delay. Get the head shaved about .050" or is these "getting into the engine"? Jet it with the air box lid off this will help alot. If your handy with a die grinder take the carbs off and open the inside up on each end be sure to stay away from the slide area.


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

Thanks guys i'll look into this!


----------



## ThreeSixtyCICJ (Dec 8, 2010)

What year is it? I have a 98 that I've done a lot to! I wouldn't shave the head anymore than .020 if you decided to do that, .050 would almost make you piston touch the head, banshees like about .040 squish area. Depending on the year I would take the stock TORS system off, remove the airbox and run pods with outerwears and of course get it jetted properly. You should check out bansheehq.com, great site for banshee info.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

It's always best to clay check everything. If its a lil close you can add base gaskets, kind of a cheap way but it works. This will also change the exhaust port timing. The question is will this be a trail bike or a drag bike? Because you cannot build them the same.


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

Trail bike definitely. And it's an 04.


----------



## ThreeSixtyCICJ (Dec 8, 2010)

I would get a timing plate too and set it to +5 degrees, with that, some pod filters and possibly some bigger carbs or just proper jetting it will be alot of fun.


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

What is a timing plate and what does it do exactly?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

It is bolted behind the fly wheel. By adjusting it you can advance or retard the ignition timing. The adjustable plate has the degree marks on it and you use the casing splits as the reference point. They use to cost about $100.


----------



## ThreeSixtyCICJ (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, I think I just gave 50 for one, check out that website bansheehq.com, guys are always parting out bikes on there


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Well it been about 12 years since I bought one. And I wasn't buying them off parted out bikes. But that not a bad price!


----------

